

Ask HN: Alternatives to fixed-fee or time-and-materials pricing for s/w dev? - yaxdotcom

Where can I learn more about pros/cons of various pricing models for software development?
======
mindcrime
You might want to look at the Incremental Funding Methodology stuff:

<http://www.softwarebynumbers.org/>

